# How to filter explicit or unwanted content?



## Foster (Sep 27, 2017)

*I'D LIKE TO APOLOGIZE if this post is not in the right location, im brand new and if i do something thats not correct please tell me
*
so im fresh out the bag for fur affinity, im very confused on how the site layout works, and im finding myself kind of frustrated by how to filter through content in the art i see

before i say anything i'd like to state im 100% ok with the nsfw side of the furry fandom, most of my other friends in the fandom are nsfw artists or like stuff of that nature very heavily, i support people exploring topics they find interesting and even the more "deviant" side of the fandom

though me myself being 17, still a minor, within the first hour of making my account i saw about 3/4 art pieces with obvious suggestive material i.e. tight undergarments with visible bulge which makes me highly uncomfortable

i notice theres an entire category dedicated to the fetish tags and so far googling asking around and looking myself i cant seem to find any way to put a block on specific tags for things i dont want to see



 

plus the fact my account is under the legal age and its very available for me to see that without searching it out makes me kind of upset, im not sure how this site works in full and if theres not much of a way to filter content i'd like to see ill probably look for a different platform to share and meet artists
_
tl;dr: im uncomfy with NSFW fur stuff, can i make it so i dont see any of that?_


----------



## Foster (Sep 27, 2017)

alright well ive talked with a friend who uses the site often and after refreshing and browsing for a good hour or two and seeing plenty of mistagged and fetish content that seems definitely not appropriate for minors in any capacity kind of brazenly in the open for anyone browsing ive been told theres no way to fix that

i think im going to leave furaffinity about as soon as i joined, the fact theres no clear division between fetish art and completely PG art on the site definitely drove me away pretty quick, im sad cause i was rlly looking forward to this too

i'd ask if theres any alternatives but if i had to guess im sure advertising other sites is frowned upon so i guess ill just keep myself to twitter with the younger members of the fandom im already familiar with :/


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 28, 2017)

As a minor you should be limited to only the "General" category of artworks, which even though you can see them listed, should not allow you to view them as such, new accounts are created with this auto set, and you physically have to opt in to the adult content.
Accessing Mature/Adult submissions underage is against site policy (I am not saying you have, but merely stating rules)
Another method to ensure SFW content is either enabling the SFW toggle (top right of screen) or using Index -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Foster (Sep 28, 2017)

thank you for the sfw tip, but it seems like even browsing in this i find the fetish tags unavoidable, unsure if this is just because certain things arent seen as inherently NSFW among site users or if its mistagging (and a lot of it)

it seems to frequent to be an "oops, my mistake" issue and im under the impression the tag system is either out of sorts or the moderation is very lax but im just making assumptions trying to wrap my head around this


----------



## Foster (Sep 28, 2017)

using the sfw method seems a lot better, i see some art related to fetish tags though its not inherently explicit (sexual nudity) and ive switched my layout to the beta look instead of default, and im finding it much easier to enjoy the site, i think i just need to get use to it. ive been finding plenty of beautiful art from artists ive never seen before so its definitely worth not fussing over the occasional tag i dont like


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 28, 2017)

You can find the guidelines for what the site considers General/Mature/Adult in Section 1.1 of our AUP. If you run into content that's rated General when it should be rated Mature or Adult according to those guidelines, you are very welcome to file a Trouble Ticket under the "Inappropriate Classification" category and a staff member will review the content and re-rate it if necessary as soon as they reach your ticket in line. There's a very large number of submissions being uploaded to Fur Affinity every day, and unfortunately staff can't be everywhere and see everything, so we're relying on user reports to let us know if content violates our rules.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 28, 2017)

It's not just SFW mode. Most people think NSFW just means nudity/sex, so anything that doesn't contain that is SFW in theirs. You'll still see pictures of furries in soiled diapers in SFW mode as long as there's no nudity or explicit sexual content.

And saying yes to NSFW content doesn't mean I'm saying yes to extreme and degrading fetishes. This is why we really need a tagging system.


----------



## Foster (Oct 1, 2017)

quoting_mungo said:


> You can find the guidelines for what the site considers General/Mature/Adult in Section 1.1 of our AUP. If you run into content that's rated General when it should be rated Mature or Adult according to those guidelines, you are very welcome to file a Trouble Ticket under the "Inappropriate Classification" category and a staff member will review the content and re-rate it if necessary as soon as they reach your ticket in line. There's a very large number of submissions being uploaded to Fur Affinity every day, and unfortunately staff can't be everywhere and see everything, so we're relying on user reports to let us know if content violates our rules.


thank you, i'll try to do that. im having a very hard time figuring out how to file a report for something, i cant see if theres a simple report button when viewing art. it could just be a matter of me missing it though.

im just very upset that furaffinity, being such a large centerpiece in the furry fandom, seems to be lacking a lot of helpful tagging systems and overall good features that a lot of common websites these days have by default it seems. i know managing a website and improving is hard, it costs money time and a lot of know how for scripting and coding, but i find how messy the line between general/mature/adult ratings are a little concerning... ill certainly keep an eye out and try to file trouble tickets for misplaced content.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 2, 2017)

Currently the site does not have a report button; best you can do is generally open up the ticket interface in a new tab and paste in relevant information.

A significant factor in development is that FA runs on a lot of legacy code, unlike most or all of the sites that have tag blacklisting systems. It's a complicated feature made more complicated by the site not originally being built to support it. It's something we want eventually, but the road there is pretty long and bumpy.


----------



## Foster (Oct 2, 2017)

would it be hard to make a new site completely by scratch? i mean, i know it'd obviously be hard but i mean moving all of the users and art off of legacy code... i have no idea how coding works but that sounds kind of impossible

sorry if this post seemed rude in any way, i was a little irritated at first but having better understanding of the situation i'd like to apologize


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 2, 2017)

It's possible to migrate database information, but making a new site capable of dealing with FA's traffic is a pretty involved task. Updating our codebase is a long-term goal, but we don't have a time frame for it at this point.


----------



## Foster (Oct 2, 2017)

im really interested to see how the site grows in the future, though, despite finding the current situation a little jumbled. thank you for explaining things, i wasnt quite aware of this.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 2, 2017)

I remember running into a similar issue on DeviantArt years back. Unfortunately, the only way to implement such a filter is by foregoing the browser entirely and exploiting the site's search engine for what it's worth, using Boolean algebra like there's no tomorrow.



Spoiler: Mathemagician speak



For starters, Boolean algebra in search engines follows the basics of propositional logic - "X and Y" yields results that have both X and Y, "X or Y" yields results that have X and/or Y (this is an inclusive "or", the kind that mathematicians say "Yes" to if at least one criteria is met), and "X and not Y" yields results that have X but not those that also have Y (otherwise known as a negation of Y). Different search engines have different notation for each statement, and I recommend you look up the notation relevant to FA's search engine, but they all nonetheless follow the same principle.

Bracket notation of some form is also useful for search engines, not only in searching for specific phrases but also in identifying specifics you want added or removed from a search by applying a bit of BEDMAS from basic arithmetic.


 
More often than not, you'll unfortunately need to know what you don't want to see in order to get what you want. Just as a minor example, something that you'd think would be simple to look up - say, Pokémon - could end up including a long chain of negation statements that includes MLP (both abbreviation and full title), Sonic, Digimon, and a whole host of fetishes ranging from inflation and weight gain to tftg and scat.

From personal experience, you'll probably also benefit from saving those keyword search parameters in a text document for future reference, adding to it if need be.


----------

